# Keypad Door Locking



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i was looking at this the other day, i noticed if i hit too many wrong buttons it locks my doors...is there a way to reset the passkey so i can use it myself? the original owner never used it and never knew the code.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

There might be a sticker with the code in your glovebox or in that area. The original owner should have gotten the code when they bought the car.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

go under ur dash with a flashlight, pen and paper and possibly a friend to write the numbers down. once ur on ur back up under ur dash on the passenger side ur gonna look up to ur left and ur gonna c a copper-like box there will be a white sticker with a bunch of numbers on it look for the row that has only 7-digits on it if im not mistaken that will be ur master code to reset the keypad.


----------



## josht182002 (Jan 26, 2005)

*thanks a lot*



GRNMAXDMON said:


> go under ur dash with a flashlight, pen and paper and possibly a friend to write the numbers down. once ur on ur back up under ur dash on the passenger side ur gonna look up to ur left and ur gonna c a copper-like box there will be a white sticker with a bunch of numbers on it look for the row that has only 7-digits on it if im not mistaken that will be ur master code to reset the keypad.


Done that now what do i do to reset it. it was pain enough getting under there to find the codes now i need to know what to do with them. im a :newbie: to cars so you know go easy on the criticism.
thnks for the help so far

sorry found it another thread = http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74930


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

alright thanks everyone i did it and now i have my keylock working and my keylock password is ****


----------

